# Surge lock offer and never ever getting it, what am i doing wrong?



## Smo4617 (Jul 4, 2021)

I get a surge lock offer.i accept ,the area shows on map , I always get trips before I reach the zone. I've ignored the trips prior to reaching the zone and the app will pause my requests and I lose surge lock.i accept these requests and bc I'm not in the zone yet I don't get surge .What am I missing here ? How do you reach the surge lock zone after accepting? This has me ready to quit.im getting gamed daily.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Never chase the surge. What market are you driving in? Does surge work different in various markets?

My Surge experience: 

Sticky surge shows on screen I get paid that amount on my next ride unless I decline a ride and lose it.

Sticky surge on screen and get a ride in the area lit up on the map, supposed to get paid the sticky amount plus a portion of what rider was charged. Unfortunately I never get any pings while the map shows a surge. next ride always comes after the sure map returns to normal.

Side note: My market rarely surges, maybe 2 or 3 small ones this entire year so far.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Smo4617 said:


> I get a surge lock offer.i accept ,the area shows on map , I always get trips before I reach the zone. I've ignored the trips prior to reaching the zone and the app will pause my requests and I lose surge lock.i accept these requests and bc I'm not in the zone yet I don't get surge .What am I missing here ? How do you reach the surge lock zone after accepting? This has me ready to quit.im getting gamed daily.


I'm not sure what surge lock is or
if you have to opt in for it but 
you have to accept the next trip
If you dont that surge is gone. 
What I'll do when an area is surging hard
is leave the app off till I'm right under 
the surge zone I've chosen then turn it on 
and take the first request. 
You cant chase a surge that's 
10 minutes away but you can 
choose the highest one 
thats close to you.


----------



## Smo4617 (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm Atlanta, these aren't sticky surges..ill get a notification in app.it will say get to destination x within 16 minutes to recieve a X surge on your next ride. The criteria is to get to the zone, then accept 1st ride offered once inside the zone.the app will send me requests while I'm enroute .if I decline 2 in a row while enroute the app pauses my requests I lose the surge.if I accept a ride before getting to the zone I lose the surge.its maddening. I'm either doing something wrong or it is an awful scam to migrate drivers without paying what has been offered....any and all info is extremely helpful.


----------



## Smo4617 (Jul 4, 2021)

There is 1 youtube vid out there .if you search uber surge lock..it was in a test market months ago...I cant find anything else


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Smo4617 said:


> I'm Atlanta, these aren't sticky surges..ill get a notification in app.it will say get to destination x within 16 minutes to recieve a X surge on your next ride. The criteria is to get to the zone, then accept 1st ride offered once inside the zone.the app will send me requests while I'm enroute .if I decline 2 in a row while enroute the app pauses my requests I lose the surge.if I accept a ride before getting to the zone I lose the surge.its maddening. I'm either doing something wrong or it is an awful scam to migrate drivers without paying what has been offered....any and all info is extremely helpful.


Sounds like a scam to me.

I would play the game back at them. Get the notification and head to the zone. If you get a ping while on the way accept it and keep heading to the zone. Let the PAX for the ping you accepted figure out you are not coming to get them and let them cancel. See if you get the surge when you arrive.

Uber wants to play games, play games back.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Sorry to resurrect.... Surge Lock just came to the Phoenix market very recently. I've had it offered 3 times in the past couple weeks, when there's no surge showing on the map. The details of the offer DO STATE that accepting a request before you get to the surge area they show you, will void the surge lock offer. So it's a F'd up deal for sure. I've tried to do this twice when the offer was enough $$$$ and the surge area was close enough to me to be worth driving. First time, as soon as I started towards the surge area, I got a nice ping that I took, so lost that surge. The 2nd time, offer was $15+ and the area was 10 min away. A bit farther than I'd like, but I decided to try this again. No pings along the way, arrived at the zone and locked in, got a request right away only 3 min away, and ended up with $16.51 in surge dollars for a 10 min trip. In this instance, was worth it, but generally I don't think it will have much value, since there's no protection while you're on the way to the surge area.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will always disagree. You can chase and get a surge...


----------

